# Getting another crate?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

This may sound silly but should I take his crate out of the bedroom in the am and put it in the living room during the day and nightime put the crate in the bedroom again??We have only one,and we can move it around,but what would all of you suggest??Thank you all so so much!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have three crates that I have used. A bedroom crate, a kitchen crate and a travel crate. For us, it was easier to have two crates in the house. The kitchen crate and ex-pen have now been put away waiting for the "MHS" to kick in. The travel crate is canvas and light weight for traveling to the shows etc.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have crateitis . I was moving them around do much house to car etc so I just got some new crates . I have a couple of the nylon and soft crates and the wire crates . I like the black the best but that is just a personal preference .. . 
I have a wicker crate in the family room that was asta's . We do not use it much as we are still keeping the two in the kitchen areas and back yards .Potty habits are still not perfect and I am not willing to sacrifice any more rugs and carpet to the pee pee god .. 
I had a crate in the kitchen for Cosmo when he was a puppy but now we just have then in the bedrooms and cars .. 
Cosmo loves to sleep on the floor but they both go to their crates for naps and to sleep at night .. 
They know when it is crate time it is time to get some Zzz's . 
I am sure you will find your own routine and what works best for you ..


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am the opposite. We have one crate and move it. It is the hardshell plastic variety and easy to move. I would rather spend my money on toys and treats. And they are soooo cute we want to buy things for them!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have several crates. One for the kitchen where Logan goes when we are at work, one in the bedroom (where all three have one for night time) and we had a real small one for the family room when he was a lot younger & less reliable with the potty training. I find I prefer not to have to haul them up and down stairs, and it is nice to have extra ones for when my friends pups come to visit.
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I only have crates in their ex-pen area. Thats where they sleep at night & where we keep them when we are not home. We were fully prepared to have them sleep in crates in our bedroom when we 1st got them but that wasnt necessary. They dont mind being in their ex-pen.We dont have the doors on the crates.
We used to travel with crates but Tripp did not like that. So i researched other safe travel options.Now we use pet booster seats. They attach to a harness(never a collar). So now he can look out the window on a nice large comfy seat while being strapped in, but still can move around some while seeing whats going on.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We have just one crate that we move around, but carrying it up and down stairs twice a day is getting old! We may get a second one. We could use a smaller one for car travel anyway.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

we only have 1 and if I could I would get rid of it.It is a plastic type and pretty ugly really to be sitting in my kitchen all the time.It stays there all the time.Quincy goes in there if I must leave him,otherwise he goes in to sleep at night.....that's it.Vinnie is free to roam and do whatever he wants,and I would like to be able to have Quincy do that too someday.He is housebroken,but he can do naughty things(bathroom etc.)so he can not be totally trusted yet.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I have the small travel plastic one that sits on my nightstand and that's the one I carry around if needed. The wire crate stays up with the expen in our family room. I also bought a canvas one for the car, but she doesn't like it, so we still use the plastic crate to travel.

I'm not sure if I'll every be able to trust her alone in the house....hopefully in time!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I have the black nicer one in the family room...we have the smaller plastic one for travel or when I take him to a friends house if Ollie gets tired....but at night - sound asleep curled up next to me...I am a pushover!! Started with the plastic in the bedroom but that only lasted a month or so!

Olliesmom


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I had only the one with Ricky, carrying it up and down the stairs every night and morning. When hubby had to go on a bus. trip and I had sciatica from Hell, we decided to try leaving the crate in the kitchen overnight. Ricky didn't say a peep, so it's been there since.... that was when he was 5 mths. old.

Since we got Sammy a month ago, we now have two wire crates sitting in our kitchen and never move them. They both spend their nights there. It's a little early yet for your Duncan to spend the night alone dnstrs., or maybe not, but eventually he just might do as Ricky did and find it completely normal to be there and no longer in our bedroom! 

It's really up to you, hon, and what is convenient for your lifestyle. The pup gets used to anything you expose it to if you make it fun.


----------

